# id please



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

this is the p i asked about b4 heres pics


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

# 2 thanks frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like a subadult S. rhombeus.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

yah hes not too big right now maybe 3-4"


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

it looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

yess i got a rhom i hope he grows till 12" how long will it take him to get to 8"


----------



## fiaman101 (Feb 22, 2004)

It will take about 3 or 4 long years to get to 8"


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

OneMike don't take him out the water like that again..you'll eventually kill him from stress.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

sorry it was a one time thing


----------

